# Saponification? Burned wax? Or just dirty wax?



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If your headaches coincide with the manufacture of candles it may indicate that you are sensitive to some component of the fumes from the wax. If so better ventilation is indicated.
Bill


----------



## chickabee1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Lol. the headaches are from the stress of trying to solve this problem

that is not the correct answer


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If you let your wax cool to solid and touch/taste the brown stuff, you will know if it is honey or not...............sticky or sweet.

I wonder why you have to keep your wax melted for an hour when you don't seem to be using it all the while???? You don't need to get the wax up to 180* F. either.

What color is the water after you "wash" the wax? I assume the wax is melted and in the water and you call that washing. Is the wax you get from the other guy sticky at all? 

A wick that clogs while burning the candle indicates dirty wax.


----------



## chickabee1 (Nov 10, 2016)

*If you let your wax cool to solid and touch/taste the brown stuff, you will know if it is honey or not...............sticky or sweet.*
_The brown stuff is the same texture as wax, not sticky. Just went down to candle room to have a taste of the latest rewashed block. It doesn't really have any taste to speak of. Def not sweet. It chews up almost like gum - not sticky, stays together. It did seem to leave a very slight soapy aftertaste - something_?

* I wonder why you have to keep your wax melted for an hour when you don't seem to be using it all the while???? You don't need to get the wax up to 180* F. either.*
_The wax is kept warm in the melting pot in order to have melted wax to top up the candles as they cool. As a rule, the wax is usually kept under 170 - but has been 'known' to creep up towards the 180 mark
_
* What color is the water after you "wash" the wax?*
_The colour of the water is a transparent light tan/yellow colour. Best I can describe it. The water is a clear see through colour though, not dark.
_
*I assume the wax is melted and in the water and you call that washing. Is the wax you get from the other guy sticky at all?*
_No, the wax from the apiary seems very nice. Looks like I shouldn't even have to 'wash' it. But, when I do there is at least 1/8 " of brownish gunk on the bottom of the 3-4 lb block after it has cooled. I should mention that that murky brown stuff, once gone through a 'wash' again seems to incorporate itself into the wax itself. Still on the bottom of the block, but not a separate layer by itself like it is when I do first wash, cool, scrape. I hope I'm sounding clear. I'ts hard to put these descriptions into words.
Thanks for responding. I don't feel quite so alone _

*A wick that clogs while burning the candle indicates dirty wax.*
_I agree, it's something in the wax. Just not understanding what it is. I filter with 5-6 layers of an 80 micron mesh - bought from a bee supply store. I've also filtered with a 1 micron filter bag a few times. Both times after filtering through the 1 micron the wax still 'curdled/clouded.'_


----------

